# Hello there and help please!!



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Hello all, I thought I’d say hello and ask for some advice.

I’ve been reading the boards and have picked up quite a bit of info that’s helped so far. Oh and I’ve been shopping   I’ve bought instead cups, pre-seed and topped up on my folic acid and have a fridge full of pineapple juice!

I'm 42 and my hubby is 38. I had an ectopic pregnancy 18 months ago and had to have my right tube removed; I'm now on Clomid 50mgs and have just had my 12-day scan.

I’ve got 4 follicles, one on the left is 2.6cm, the other 3 are smaller (1.3cm) and on the right side and my uterus lining is 0.7cm……… and my head is spinning!  

Basically the nurse said it was ‘good news’ but that was all she said.

I know I have my age, my one tube and my weight (High BMI) against me but I could do with some help in understanding if it all seems to be ok so far?

Thanks for any help or advice


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Lyzbeth,

I'm not a clomid girl anymore, but didn't want to read & run.

All sounds good to me.  Are you having a trigger (HCG) jab ??  My clinic would give me the jab and send me away for 3 days of BMS if I had a follicle of 18mm, but can't remember what thickness lining had to be....

Good luck - am sure another clomid girl will be along soon with much better advice than I can give !

Nix.


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Hiya  

Thanks for the reply, my Doctor hasn't suggested HCG and I am a little worried that the lining should be much thicker than it is but I'm struggling to find out what the 'normal' thickness should be.

This is my first cycle on Clomid and I'm learning as I go along, but at least through reading these forums I have a better idea what to ask about when I go back to the clinic!


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hi there lyzbeth  welcome to the clomid board 

well if the person doing your scan says all looks good then take there word hunny, its them that know what they are looking for + doing  as for lining anything over 7/8cm is good for implantation but you have a way to go yet before OV so your lining will get thicker  are you having another scan ??

not all people have the HCG jab so try not to worry if they havent suggested this, not all people are the same 

another thing too that you should know when going for your scans, dont worry if you have good size folliles on one side, even with your tube missing the other working tube will make up for that, clever ey  , i never realised until i was told by my fertility nurse as i had a hydro that returned in one tube but the good size follies were on the opposite side + i was worried that they would "go to waste" so to speak but no your body works round it 

why not jump onto the main clomid girls 2008 thread the girls are helpful + great support  heres the link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=127835.60

xxx


----------



## abbybella (Jan 9, 2008)

Hiya Lyzbeth!

Just wanted to say Hi and wish you luck!

Whens your next scan? how long are your cycles? If the Nurse things its good news than it must be


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the replies and the bubbles!

I guess I'm just worrying as I feel a bit out of my depth, but I must admit since finding this site I feel a lot happier and I'm even getting to grips with all the terminology.

I know I'm only at the first stage of my treatment but at 42 you are made to feel that time is ticking away, so I guess I feel I need to know as much as possible, so that I can help myself and give myself the best chance possible.

Thanks too for the tube info, I really thought that any follicles over on my right hand side would be 'useless' without that tube.

I've feeling more positive today and I'm just soooooooooooooo glad I've found you all


----------

